# Autogloss review



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Ordered some Autogloss off Ebay the other day, comes in a 5 litre container, with a squirty bottle as well.
Arrived the next day, absolutely top notch service.
Basically you can use it on any black plastics.
Ive filled the squirty bottle up with about 50ml of it, and use it on the arch liners, simply spray on and leave.
I also pour a small amount into a bowl and in conjunction with a paint brush do the tyre walls.
Its absolutely superb, wet look shine that Meguiars gives, so easy to use as it goes on like water, stays wet for days, infact i swear its the one used in showrooms etc. Best thing of all i only found one sling spot after a 3 mile drive, whereas the Megs, Mer etc would cover the bottoms and even tops of the door with black sling spots
It cost £11 plus £5 next day delivery, so when you think a bottle of Megs endurance costs £8 for a small bottle, its gonna last years!

Anyone else used it?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sounds like what im after....off to ebay we go lol


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn right lol i saw it months ago and was a bit apprehensive about buying it (it was at £9 back then too!)
It makes you realise the small bottles of detailing products at Halfords etc are costly when you do a lot of detailing.
I mean some people could have one bottle of Megs last them the life of the car, but if your a OCD like me then it soon runs out!!!


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Cummon then Andy lets have some pics mate!

Daz


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

any pics of some items you've done?

doesnt dry hard like a laquer does it?


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

No it doesnt dry hard like lacquer, its like brushing water onto your tyres that never dries. Its probably the consistency of WD40

My dads Kia Sorento XT detailed today..










My LagII detailed today..


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont look to bad , ive ordered a can to try


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> dont look to bad , ive ordered a can to try


Excellent our 2nd guinee pig :thumb:

Looking forward to your thoughs Steve

Daz


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

drnh said:


> Excellent our 2nd guinee pig :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughs Steve
> 
> Daz


Yeah, be interesting to see. May have to order some myself too.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

right it turned up safe n sound and promptly

just been out and done the tyres and polo bumpers, its nice n wet looking and pretty what i was after, cant say how it lasts but for that price im not too fussed ...oh one thing the smell is rather strong , but that might help keep the cats away lol


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Have you noticed how little you actually use?

I pour into a 10cm diameter bowl about 5mm depth of autogloss, and theres still a load left over after doing 4 17" tyres.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i didnt use much...

have you tried it on external plastics at all?


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah i used the supplied squirty bottle to use it on the arch liners, infact all of the wheelarches, also on my front lower valance, and thats really the only black on my car, done mudflaps on the Kia with it too, all good


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yep had it for a while now


----------



## ericd (Aug 20, 2006)

used this a few years back, it's made by clover chemicals , same company that make virosol and a few other good products, check out their website you may find that you can find a distributor near you and buy it over the counter a bit cheaper


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just a little update

its been on the cars over a week now...weve had two really big rain storms and i have no signs of streaking

works better than alot of premium brands ive used

only slight niggle is that it smells quite strong..not really a problem if you wear gloves


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

anyone got a link to the seller, been on ebay and there doesnt appear to be any on sale at the moment. Was thinking I might buy a gallon and offer smaller samples to interested parties at cost price.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the seller said he's listing some later in the week, neilos enquired about it


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

coolio, thanks steve


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> the seller said he's listing some later in the week, neilos enquired about it


Yup, I emailed the seller over the weekend. All he said was that he's gonna be putting some more up for sale sometime during this week.

He didn't say when, so will just have to keeping checking each day.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Does this stuff dry a bit greasy, like megs tech protectant does?

Autoglym black trim stuff actually dries and is okay to touch without getting greasy hands.

The greasy type pciks up all kinds of road dirt and looks nasty after a few miles on dusty roads

G


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

seems to dry off okay...if you wipe a coat on and walk away i think dust might stick to it , but its best to go back and buff the bumper later on to remove any excess

hard to say any more than that so far...the golfs pick up loads of filth at the back anyway and the weather hasnt been nice

btw...had loads more rain, still no streaks


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a bit greasy if you just brush it on, so for bumpers etc id recommend you buff it off.

Only tiny drawback is if you apply too much to tires, you do get fling, and unlike meguiars, its very hard to remove, i ended up having to use a polish to remove the fling from my rear bumpers.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi

can we have the sellers id or link please? :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

just had word back from seller (emailed before I had a response on here), apparently its back in stock as of tomorrow. Ebay seller i've been talking with is jugsylou


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

ok so its back on ebay now, would anyone be interested in splitting the cost of this for like 1litre, done some sums and we'd be looking at approx £6.50 for 1litre, would give you a chance to trial the product without having to take 5litres. PM if anyones interested, would need 4 people to go ahead.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if the fact it's solvent based cause any problems over time on things like tyres and plastics?


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Andy M said:


> Ordered some Autogloss off Ebay the other day, comes in a 5 litre container, with a squirty bottle as well.
> Arrived the next day, absolutely top notch service.
> Basically you can use it on any black plastics.
> Ive filled the squirty bottle up with about 50ml of it, and use it on the arch liners, simply spray on and leave.
> ...


This product is actually used for spraying all over the vehicle (after shampoo'ing and rinsing) to give that 'waxed' look. It's just a diluted solution which acts as a polymer to give that instant shine. It's not a bad product and only small amount in a trigger spary bottle with water, think the mix is1:10.:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Ultimate Valet said:


> This product is actually used for spraying all over the vehicle (after shampoo'ing and rinsing) to give that 'waxed' look. It's just a diluted solution which acts as a polymer to give that instant shine. It's not a bad product and only small amount in a trigger spary bottle with water, think the mix is1:10.:thumb:


Are you sure your not thinking of AutoGloss Rinse by AG? Seems strange that a plastic/rubber product can be used on paintwork.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Same here, i would NOT use that stuff anywhere near my paintwork, its like a really oilly type substance!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

^^^ yeah he's talking about the autoglym product, nice that people bother to read the whole thread before inserting some random reply to confuse everyone

heres the *non autoglym *bumper/tyre stuff
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autogloss-Vinyl-Plastic-and-Tyre-Dressing-in-5-Litre_W0QQitemZ250134014614QQihZ015QQcategoryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

its a *clover chemicals *product...same make as virosol 
http://www.cloverchemicals.com/uk/products/vehpol_autogloss_uk.htm


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hopefully should get mine through either today or tomorrow, thats the Autogloss and not the AG stuff...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

neilos said:


> Hopefully should get mine through either today or tomorrow, thats the Autogloss and not the AG stuff...


remember to dilute it and spray it all over the car right:wall: :wall:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

neilos said:


> Hopefully should get mine through either today or tomorrow, thats the Autogloss and not the AG stuff...


let us know how you get on and your views, still undecided here so another positive review might go some way to persuade me


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well after the dissapointment of the CG new look trim gel, with all the rain we've had,ive bought some of this to try aswell 

good job i had a randon £19 in my pp account, lol


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> Are you sure your not thinking of AutoGloss Rinse by AG? Seems strange that a plastic/rubber product can be used on paintwork.


yeah you're right, misunderstood for AG autgloss rinse.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

have been using the clover stuff for years virosol, there glass cleaner ,and snow foam, all top notch stuff i always buy in bulk works out so cheap, saw the light with spending money on named brands.............for my everyday runaroud and family cars it is fantastic


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, after having this stuff for over a week, I've just managed to slap some on the bumper strips and mud flaps on the Micra.

Got back from Samantha's earlier to find that Dad had already done his car with the stuff. So, even though my car is filthy, I had no choice but to try it out too... 

Goes on nice and easy, I left it for about 20mins and then buffed it off using a microfibre cloth. 

Although I have to say, this stuff looks and smells exactly like the stuff I stick in my r/c ic buggy... .

I'm now hoping for lots of rain this week to see what the durability is like, but like others have said, durability seems to be quite good...:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how do you apply to bumpers / trim etc....

as i sprayed some on, then buffed off. didnt do much really, then i read on the packaging, to brush it on :doublesho


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Any updates on the existing applications peeps?

Ta!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I used a brush for mine. Left on for about 20mins, then buffed off.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ah ok, i may have buffed off too quick then 

brushed it onto my tyres, and they still look good, even with all the rain we've had


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

applied some on Thursday to some really grey'ed blake bumpers and they look great and lasting well even with all the rain.
Used a brush left a while then wiped again.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmmm, im still not getting the desired effect 

i even left it on for about an hour, but when i come to buff it off, its leaving streaky.

the only way ive achieved it to look like it does when you 1st apply it, is to not buff it off at all, surely that cant be right


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

You just apply it with a paintbrush, very thinly, dont spade it on else it will fling.
You might need 2 coats if the first is absorbed quickly


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its streaky the tyres might have other stuff on em...best give em a good scrubb and try again


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Whats the thoughts on this then chaps? Worth a buy? Durable?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I noticed where I used this stuff some diesel has spilled on to it and totally removed it. So I guess the stuff does not absorb in any way.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry to bump this thread again chaps, would you say then this is a worthy buy?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Sorry to bump this thread again chaps, would you say then this is a worthy buy?


Yup, for sure...:thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn, the only seller has it for £28


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Any reports on durability with pics how is it after a few days heavy rain still black.

Everything ive used on exterior plastics can not survive down poors.

Megs endurance
AG bumper care
303 aerospace
AG bumper black spray
Back to Black spray
CG new look trim gel (which i am using at the mo and do like as it will not dry out in hot weather )


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

GAZA62 , it holds up nicley in the rain my car is parked outdoors 24/7 and its had loads of mental showers on it

it seems to fade away gradualy rather than streak

worth the £11 imo


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

GAZA62 said:


> Any reports on durability with pics how is it after a few days heavy rain still black.
> 
> Everything ive used on exterior plastics can not survive down poors.
> 
> ...


I've used it on faded bumpers and although it lasted for around 2-3 weeks it is now coming off and leaving the bumper as they where before. 2 weeks earlier I applied AG bumper care using a hairdryer and this is still going strong in the sense of the plastic is still black and not grey.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> I've used it on faded bumpers and although it lasted for around 2-3 weeks it is now coming off and leaving the bumper as they where before. 2 weeks earlier I applied AG bumper care using a hairdryer and this is still going strong in the sense of the plastic is still black and not grey.


 Whats the process with the hair dryer will give it a go.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

GAZA62 said:


> Whats the process with the hair dryer will give it a go.


Try the hairdryer trick also as used by some other guys.

Heat the plastic with the hairdryer so its warm, apply some of the gel, heat again, leave to cool, and buff off. Supposed to last much longer this way.


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

yes bougth the same stuff of ebay well worth it and does the job ,also bougth 10 ltrs virosol cleaner for £11 ,( good stuff )


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Try the hairdryer trick also as used by some other guys.
> 
> Heat the plastic with the hairdryer so its warm, apply some of the gel, heat again, leave to cool, and buff off. Supposed to last much longer this way.


 Will have to try it my neighbours will think ive really lost it now.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Yep used as above.
If you get it hot enough the plastic turns black by itself but very risky.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Yep used as above.
> If you get it hot enough the plastic turns black by itself but very risky.


 How do you mean risky ?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

GAZA62 said:


> How do you mean risky ?


Plastic melts mate and you've got to get close to this point if your not using products.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Plastic melts mate and you've got to get close to this point if your not using products.


 OOHHEERR will stick to using some sort of product gonna make sure whatever car replaces my Calibra has very little black plastic makes life so much easier.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

GAZA62 said:


> OOHHEERR will stick to using some sort of product gonna make sure whatever car replaces my Calibra has very little black plastic makes life so much easier.


Just need to get it nice and warm with products.


----------



## funkyoneboy (Nov 6, 2007)

I have some of this autogloss stuff works well i got it off ebay

been on for a week tyre still look good


:thumb:


----------

